# Cams 6p vs S42-2H4C from mesa



## Upwardtees (Apr 17, 2011)

I am taking a trip to Mesa in Fort Worth, TX, to look at the Highland Machine Group S42-2H4C rhinestone machine. Mesa still has some Cams machines left but are now carring the new line. I have talked to several shops and all are equiped with Cams. I have not been able to find out anything about the Highland machine. If anyone has any exp. or knowledge on the Highland machine, I could use the help so I can make a informed decision before I purchase.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Never heard of that brand. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Upwardtees (Apr 17, 2011)

Jane I will let you know how it goes. I commited to the highland machine. It had some advantages over the Cams that I liked. Couple of the big ones, 3 year waranty, the air and vacume system, with Cams you had to buy all the extra hoppers with highland they where included, big savings. I also liked the way the heads operated, and also the touch screen on the machine allowed you to run the machine with out having to go back to the computer. I know I took a chance on a unknow but from all I saw, Cams competion now.


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Let me know how you like it. I was considering adding one later on.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Do they have the machine in stock or how long before you receive it?


----------



## Upwardtees (Apr 17, 2011)

Scott, I should have it end of next week. Will let you know how it does. Thanks for talking with me on the phone you gave me a lot of good info. Would like to talk again sometime soon, I have a couple of more questions now that I have decided to get the machine. I believe they still have a couple more, with some in transit. Have a blessed week, thanks Wayne


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Do they have the machine in stock or how long before you receive it?


http://youtu.be/l6JbUt-dawM

http://youtu.be/l6JbUt-dawM

found this on you tube.. wondering about price comparison??
I know numbers aren't suppose to be discussed.


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you get your Highland machine? How is it, any problems??

We ordered a new Highland single head 15 needle machine which should be delivered in the next week. We're wondering if this was a good decision or not. We haven't seen any postings other than yours where someone has bought one. Would feel a lot more comfortable knowing more.


----------



## Upwardtees (Apr 17, 2011)

Mike, it is like anything mechanical it can have its times. But having said that I do like it, alot. I do not have any exp. with any of the other machines other than seeing them run for a few minutes. I love the touch screen on the machine which to me is a big plus to me over the other machines. The machine is well built and durable. Another great advantage is the removeable table platen. So I can run more transfers with out having to change colors and know that it is right on when you switch out.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

DECOR Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine from MESA Distributors

machine info - don't have pricing yet


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Slick, I wrote to get some pricing info on this too, but haven't gotten anything yet. Could you let us know if you receive anything??? Thanks!!


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought I'd follow up with this thread. It's been 14 months since we got our Highland embroidery machine. It's worked very well over this time period. We had an issue with it when it arrived, the wire for the thread trimmer was pinched and the trimmer wasn't working. The installer fixed that and we haven't had a problem with it since.

We had some problems with stitching baseball caps, since we never really covered how to properly hoop these in our training. After I figured out that ridge placement in the frame, no problems. We've run quite a few caps, flat pieces, etc. 

Proper oiling and greasing are important, but the machine is a work horse. It was a good purchase decision. 

One thing I would state though is that the Vista thread isn't that great. We had issues with about 10% of the thread we bought and have switched to Isacord - with no issues. The Vista thread not only broke a lot, but it would also unravel. Not unravel from the wound spool, but unravel in its thickness, where the different threads were wound - couldn't even get it through the needle.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

Never heard of that brand too


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I've owned both the Highland rhinestone machine and the Cams machine. So if you ever need any info on either one, PM or call me at 210-240-2671 (I'm in Central Time). I'd be happy to give my opinion of the machines and the quality of service from Mesa and Col Desi. There is a BIG difference with both.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG diana...you cant say that and not tell us!!! LOL


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

True, I'm curious now. How was your service with each? So far the service people I've worked with at Mesa have been good. We were wondering how Col Desi was, we had several long discussions with their leader.


----------



## sandyk (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a $40,000 spangle machine from Mesa. It is defective and has not produced the ONE order we took last spring for 100 transfers. 

Terry Davis is the general manager of Mesa in Fort Worth, and it is EXTREMELY difficult to get him on the phone. I called dozens of times and emailed him and could not get a response from him until I was furious and threatened to sue. He's affiliated with a huge church there, but my opinion of his morals is...well, best left unsaid at this point.

I had my attorney send him a letter asking that Terry to take this machine back. He refuses. I am contacting the Texas State Attorney General's office today regarding this breach of contract. If that doesn't take care of matters, I will be forced to sue Mesa in Texas, even though I am in California. 

Geneva Capital will not even make a phone call to Mesa. 

Buyer BEWARE!!!!!!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow,
I'm sorry you're having this experience. I've spoken with Terry several times and he always seemed nice and very helpful and I got service always within the next 24 hrs. 
I hope everything works out for you.
What is the deal with the machine?


----------



## MesaDistributors (Feb 18, 2013)

Sandy, I am disappointed that you chose to air this in public, but since you did, I am compelled to respond in public for the sake of clarification.

We installed your machine on December 7, 2011 and spent 2 days training and running this machine at your location with your husband, Brian. The machine was operating fine at that time. 

On Jan. 10th, you called with a problem and we sent a technician to your site on Jan. 16th to replace an encoder at no charge to you.

For the next 5 months, January 16th to June 27th, we received absolutely no calls or complaints from you. Yet your post states that this machine hasn’t worked since February. 

On June 27th you called with a problem. Our technician determined that 2 of the dies on the machine were dulled. Curiously, dulled dies indicate extensive use. I personally asked you to send them to us for sharpening. Instead, you chose to have them sharpened by someone you know locally. 

On July 10th you called again to report a problem. After repeated phone support calls and an on-site service call, we determined that the problem was that the dies had been sharpened incorrectly (flat instead of beveled as they should be). We re-sharpened the dies correctly and sent a technician to install them. He tested the machine and it performed well – again at absolutely no charge. 

After learning that you were posting negative things about us and the machine on several sites on the internet, we sent our technician, at no charge, to fix ANY problems with the machine. Upon his arrival, he turned on the machine and ran 6 hours of production with zero errors. He did oil the machine, but he made no adjustments or repairs because none were needed.

To the best of my knowledge, and from everything you have told me, dulled dies is the only service issue this machine has ever had, which has been corrected. Please let me know if there is anything else we need to do to ensure that this machine is functioning as it should. 

Terry Davis
General Manager
MESA Distributors, Inc.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like good customer service.


----------



## HotFix Tech (Mar 21, 2013)

1-The brand name of machine is Decor not S42-2H4C, That is the model number for a 4 color machine. 
2-Diana- that Decor machine that you had is a night and day difference compared to the ones they are selling now days. They came out with a whole new line at the end of 2012. no compressor.


----------

